

What is WinC++ and how does it figure in Microsoft's bid to make tools a $2 b... - alok-g
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/microsoft/what-is-winc-and-how-does-it-figure-in-microsofts-bid-to-make-tools-a-2-billion-business/9359

======
archgoon
_blink_

Since the introduction of C#, I was under the impression that Microsoft would
be more than happy to see C++ die off. But here we have

"It seems from another Microsoft job posting that Microsoft is really pushing
the idea that C++ will be key to building applications for the coming version
of Windows."

Unsurprisingly, the Delphi developers are coming out in full force in the
comments in this article.

To be honest, the idea that Microsoft will make C++ the favored language for
development for Windows is surreal to me. What the heck is going on with the
C# team?

~~~
contextfree
The Windows team never fully bought into the .net strategy. The success of
Windows 7 has finally given them the leverage to do what they've wanted all
along.

~~~
contextfree
Addendum: I don't think this means they're somehow abandoning .net. In fact
the early Windows 8 leaks reveal that there's a new "System Language Runtime"
which is a lower-overhead subset of the CLR designed to allow you to do things
like write shell and IE extensions in managed code.

They are also integrating the new JavaScript engine from IE9/10 into the OS,
and probably all OS features will have JavaScript APIs as well as
managed/native ones.

However, .net APIs will no longer be emphasized over native and JS ones, the
three options will just be treated as peers.

------
marshray
It would indeed be interesting if MS rediscovered native code and C++. Might
actually make want to develop for Win32 again (at least some time when I have
the choice not to).

On second thought...naah.

Just watched a coworker waste half a day because Windows/Microsoft Update
quietly installed conflicting versions of the C runtime libraries on his
developer box. So the executables he built wouldn't run on some random subset
of the target machines.

------
mahmud
Embarcadero sells modern Delphi compilers; win32 development doesn't need to
suck:

<http://www.embarcadero.com/products/delphi>

~~~
Luyt
I still use Borland C++ Builder, Delphi's little brother, on a daily basis.

Both Delphi and C++Builder are powered by VCL under the hood. VCL = Visual
Components Library, a very orthogonal application+userinteface kit. Microsoft
has tried to imitate it with .Net, both foundations feel the same. But the VCL
is less bloated.

------
mahmud
Greetings MS refugees!

Come to Android, where engineering decisions are made with _taste_ , all the
way down.

~~~
marshray
I've bought the phone and installed the developer kit.

Will I be able to use g++ >= 4.6 to code natively to OpenGL at some point?

~~~
mahmud
Well, "at some point" being whenever you get around to installing the NDK.

<http://developer.android.com/sdk/ndk/index.html>

~~~
marshray
Cool! Someone (who ought to know) told me that wasn't possible. Thanks for
correcting my misimpression.

~~~
mahmud
Trust but verify.

------
j_baker
Am I the only one who had to double check that this article was not, in fact,
written on April 1?

------
wglb
Quite light on content, heavy on speculation and rumor.

~~~
marshray
On the other hand, I thought the article was not too bad at all for ZDNet.

------
gcv
Am I the only one who read "WinC++" as "wince"?

~~~
RuadhanMc
WinC++ is a pretty average name. What was wrong with Visual C++? Seems like a
pointless change which they will probably waste a few million on.

~~~
marshray
I always thought "Visual C++" was a dumb name because there's nothing more or
less "visual" about it than the other tools at the time.

C++ is a text-based language, by definition, and a chainsaw by metaphor. If
you approach it like it's some kind of drag-and-drop finger paint set, you
will surely encounter misery.

But don't listen to me. It's not like _I've_ ever named a $B+ product line.
:-)

~~~
RuadhanMc
Well that is a fair point. It is a bit annoying how Microsoft tries to fit
groups of products under the same umbrella even when they do not necessarily
fit together.

I have grave fears for Skype.

